

New Startup: MonitrApp - stdclass
http://monitr.io/?hn

======
ntkachov
Maybe it's because I haven't slept all night. But is it just me or is there
really no one trying to sell me anything. I feel like I'm reading a bear bones
feature list. No descriptions. No upsells. It's almost a "Here it is. Take it
or leave it.".

~~~
thhaar
Agreed. The copy does not excite a need to do anything, even stay on the site.

